
HP’s Big Mistake - Garbage
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/hps-big-mistake/
======
saurik
This is a really weak argument: the fact that HP used Android during the
manufacturing process for testing is totally unrelated to the argument this
same article puts forth earlier that unintentional and negligible distribution
is more of a "leak" of private information than an actual intent to distribute
a modified work; in essence, the article seems inconsistent in its own
arguments and beliefs.

------
j_col
I think they having made bigger mistakes than this, seems a bit of a non-story
really.

